

The Worst Job At Google: a Year of Watching Terrible Things On the Internet - g-garron
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/08/21/2028207/the-worst-job-at-google-a-year-of-watching-terrible-things-on-the-internet

======
drucken
Why submit or upvote the Slashdot discussion instead of the original Buzzfeed
article ([http://www.buzzfeed.com/reyhan/tech-confessional-the-
googler...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/reyhan/tech-confessional-the-googler-who-
looks-at-the-wo))?!

Maybe a better question would be how a Slashdot link makes it to the front
page...

~~~
protomyth
Because the buzzfeed article was instantly dead after it was submitted
(multiple people tried).

------
varelse
My ex-girlfriend did a stint that included work like this at Google. She was
originally hired (as a contractor) for something completely different. At the
time, they had a counselor on site to deal with anyone getting traumatized by
the work. And not surprisingly, she was not converted to full-time employment
after 10 months of this...

------
tzs
I read a story a few months or so ago about a company that provides this kind
of monitoring service for several major social media companies. They seemed to
handle it a lot better than Google. In particular, they had counsellors on
site available any time people were working.

I tried to find a link but failed.

------
mynameishere
You'd think the FBI would rent an API to make comparisons against their
database of illegal stuff.

------
Dylan16807
What I find most interesting here is that they apparently overworked him so
much on all this horrible content that he became unable to actually do his job
and tell the difference between acceptable and unacceptable.

------
stfu
Just curious: What is the actual job description for this kind of interwebs
janitor'ing?

